# Crystal Creek Campground Fishing? + They're having a Polish Weekend!



## fishinggirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I made reservations for a weekend camping trip to Crystal Creek Campround in Columbiaville. They have a private lake there. Has anyone ever fished there?? If you did did you have any luck? I am going the first weekend in August. They are also having a "Polish Weekend" there that weekend. On Saturday you get a free polish dinner and at 6 PM there is going to be a Polka Band... Being that I am Polish and Ukrainian this will be right up my alley!!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Was that Marshall Lackowski and the La De Da's?


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Fishing girl,
If that is that Columbiaville in Lapeer County? If so that would be on Holloway Reservoir. Holloway boasts excellent inland walleye fishing. Columbiaville is on the upstream end of the reservoir. I’m sure you can do the fishing math.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The original post is from 14 years ago, guys. Gotcha again.


----------

